# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Channel 4:  What the heck happened?

## BabyBoomerSooner

When did Channel 4 become a bad station?  I usually watch channel 5 or 9 following the network shows at 10, so I haven't tuned into 4 for awhile.  I caught them at 6 on Friday and I was stunned to see what appears to be the same set, anchors and graphics from 20 years ago!  On top of that, their reporters were very...how do I say it politely...."inexperienced". 

I don't mean to get on here and bash a bunch of people that could be doing the best they can with the budget they're allowed.  However, we're a big league city and I think our media (TV especially) should reflect it.

----------


## rwood8

Lots of ownership issues.

That's what happened.

----------


## duckman

NY Times sold them

----------


## Rifleman2C

There are a couple of other channels that you can watch that will represent OKC a little better... if Channel 4 is as bad as you say it is, it will work itself out, but only after people like you start noticing and commenting _in public_ on the downturn.

They'll be fine, after a little while.  Give them some time.  Every team needs time to rebuild in a 'down' year.

----------


## mmonroe

I was a little put back when I turned to channel 53 to watch the News 9 reruns and they changed their format on the screen.  It looks terrible now.

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

> Lots of ownership issues.
> 
> That's what happened.


Thanks for the info, but would you mind being a little more specific?  Have the owners allowed the property to become run down while waiting for a buyer or is there a new ownership group involved who's trying to operate on a shoestring budget?    

If it's a money thing at 4, then I bet the employees are extremely frustrated watching 5 and 9 play with all of their wonderful new toys.

----------


## mmonroe

Like the News 9 HD camera on their new helicopter.. MHMM!!

----------


## windowphobe

As duckman noted, the New York Times Company sold them off; indeed, NYT sold all its television stations.  The buyer is something called Local TV LLC, owned by Oak Hill Capital.

Local TV LLC

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

> Like the News 9 HD camera on their new helicopter.. MHMM!!


It looks great, doesn't it?  9's doing a super job, especially with the expanded sports coverage on Sunday nights.  I try not to miss it.

Oh, and 'phobe, thanks for the info regarding the new ownership.

----------


## NikonNurse

I don't care how crappy their set looks, nobody beats David Payne in the am.

----------


## rwood8

Really?

----------


## zcamaro70

In regards to the HD camera on the news 9 helicopter..... The camera could be HD but what they show on tv is not.  I have yet to see anything Channel 9 news broadcasts during their segments that is in HD.  They are "downconverting" it to SD.  A general rule of thumb on HD, if it has bars on the side it is not "real" HD.  If you look real close you can see them "flip the switch" when a primetime tv show that is broadcast in HD is over before they go to the local news.  Several news stations across the country have turned to HD local news casts.  I believe one in Tulsa is currently in HD.

----------


## zcamaro70

KJRH in Tulsa is currently the only station in Oklahoma that has their local news in HD.      KJRH launches high-definition local news broadcasts - KJRH.com   Does anyone know if any OKC station is looking to go to HD local news?   I know it is very expensive as well.   Just curious

----------


## duckman

There are rumors that Linda Cavanaugh doesnt want to be filmed in HD (surely this isnt true).
Isn't KWTV's new set HD ready?

----------


## Blazerfan11

There is a debate with an ou prof, mark shannon, gary jones (r) and ron black at Home - Oklahoma Media Awareness Alliance on the Oak Hill Capital partners buyout.  Interesting stuff indeed.

   Investment firms buying local media can't be good. Nor can the architect of Clear Channel running the thing be good either.

----------


## Blazerfan11

also, if you are interested in fixing this stuff.. call mary fallin and tell her to vote yes on house joint res 79.  Since she is a religious nut, you might point out that massive consolidation has allowed a major porn distributor to purchase Zondervan recently...

----------


## namellac

> There are rumors that Linda Cavanaugh doesnt want to be filmed in HD (surely this isnt true).
> Isn't KWTV's new set HD ready?


Well if they opted for some younger eye candy, instead of the "Crypt Keeper Cavanaugh"   They might get more viewership.

----------


## sgt. pepper

> Well if they opted for some younger eye candy, instead of the "Crypt Keeper Cavanaugh" They might get more viewership.


That is not politcal correct! They will be sued if thet got rid of her.

----------


## namellac

Yeah, but it's TV.   Rules are different there.

----------


## duckman

She wouldnt go quietly and would take plenty of colleagues and viewers with her. The public outcry would be huge.

----------


## namellac

Viewers maybe.   Colleagues -  I wouldn't be too sure about that.

----------


## sgt. pepper

she been around for a long time and i'm sure she has a huge following, but i think Amy has a bigger following? as far as rules, if the ratings are not there, you would think whoever would be canned no matter how they look or how long they have been there. isn't it all about ratings and money?

----------


## namellac

Ratings lead goes back and forth between 4 & 9, and depending on time slot.  

Amy is still camera friendly.

I still think Cavanaugh could take-over "Count Gregor's" old show without much makeup.........

----------


## Tom-S

> As duckman noted, the New York Times Company sold them off; indeed, NYT sold all its television stations.  The buyer is something called Local TV LLC, owned by Oak Hill Capital.
> 
> Local TV LLC


anyone looked at this 'localtvllc' site?  it' pretty funny - perhaps hacked.

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

> Well if they opted for some younger eye candy, instead of the "Crypt Keeper Cavanaugh"   They might get more viewership.


Does Bob Barry, Sr. get a free pass?  How old is that guy, 85?

----------


## sgt. pepper

Bob Barry Sr. is not a girl :Smile:  i thought he was about 95? talk about somebody who's been around for a while. He was good.

----------


## Blazerfan11

> anyone looked at this 'localtvllc' site?  it' pretty funny - perhaps hacked.


Local Tv is basically a front group, thus the slop'd together site.  BTW the site hasn't changed since they started the thing in mid '06

----------


## namellac

Nature of the beast.   Older men are viewed as being "Trustworthy"

----------


## jsibelius

> I don't care how crappy their set looks, nobody beats David Payne in the am.





> Really?


Really!

----------


## drumsncode

I caught David Payne and Ali Meyer on the noon news a few days back.  I see why David, and indeed Ali, have tons of fans.  The banter was out of this world funny.  There was never a dull moment.  Ali verbally slapped David around in the coolest way I've ever seen an anchor treat a weatherman.

And going back days ago to a post about JiaoJiao Shen, yes, rwood8, she is superb too.  The most charming little package of dynamite we've had here in a long time.  She completely won me over during the Children's Miracle Network Telethon.

----------


## bornhere

> I caught David Payne and Ali Meyer on the noon news a few days back. I see why David, and indeed Ali, have tons of fans. The banter was out of this world funny. There was never a dull moment. Ali verbally slapped David around in the coolest way I've ever seen an anchor treat a weatherman.


Would you happen to remember any of the news you saw during that half hour?

----------


## okctvnewsguy

> Ratings lead goes back and forth between 4 & 9, and depending on time slot.  
> 
> Amy is still camera friendly.
> 
> I still think Cavanaugh could take-over "Count Gregor's" old show without much makeup.........


Not really, the number 2 slot at 10 is back and forth between 4 and 5, 9 holds a solid number 1 at ten most nights. There are a few rare occassions where 5 beats them at 10, 4 is quickly becoming the number 3 station

ref: Neilson Media Research.

----------


## drumsncode

> Would you happen to remember any of the news you saw during that half hour?


I was complimenting the quality of the anchoring.  After all, that's one of the most important and sought-after features in a newscast.  It's well-documented on this board in dozens of posts.

I was having lunch with someone at the time of the broadcast, but I can probably tell you exactly what was on the show at that time.  In fact, I can tell you what was on every newscast on every station for the past few years.

The show covered who-shot-who on the south side of town, the latest house-fire, complete with helicopter footage, a drowning in a nearby lake, a child molestation, a robbery of a convenience store complete with grainy surveillance footage, the latest government scandal, the latest quote on high gas prices, a semi-worthless bullet-list of health tips that all of us should know by now, and a 7 day weather forecast.  Then it's a big smile, a teaser for the next show, and out...

How am I doing? ;-)

----------


## Matt

> There are rumors that Linda Cavanaugh doesnt want to be filmed in HD (surely this isnt true).


She's not alone.

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

Linda's the least of their problems, in my opinion.  

It's really sad to see the station falter because it used to be my first choice.  But as I write this, I realize how long ago it's been.  I always watched Danny's Day and the old Foreman Scotty show.  I think Count Gregore got his start there and we can "thank" them for the McCain Brothers as well.  A lot of great talent rolled through there and maybe they're still feeling the effects of having to constantly reload as employees left for greener pastures.

----------


## namellac

Don't forget Danny William's Co-Host Mary Hart!


Crypt Keeper Cavanaugh (sorry, it just sounds too funny) needs to retire gracefully, and stop worrying about trying to win awards.    


April 19th, 1995, when the biggest story *IN THE WORLD* was going down right here in our very own burb, where was she?????  Vietnam, trying to create another "award winning story"

----------


## bornhere

> The show covered who-shot-who on the south side of town, the latest house-fire, complete with helicopter footage, a drowning in a nearby lake, a child molestation, a robbery of a convenience store complete with grainy surveillance footage, the latest government scandal, the latest quote on high gas prices, a semi-worthless bullet-list of health tips that all of us should know by now, and a 7 day weather forecast. Then it's a big smile, a teaser for the next show, and out...
> 
> How am I doing? ;-)


Don't forget to wear loose-fitting, light-colored clothing.

----------


## duckman

> Don't forget Danny William's Co-Host Mary Hart!
> 
> 
> Crypt Keeper Cavanaugh (sorry, it just sounds too funny) needs to retire gracefully, and stop worrying about trying to win awards.    
> 
> 
> April 19th, 1995, when the biggest story *IN THE WORLD* was going down right here in our very own burb, where was she?????  Vietnam, trying to create another "award winning story"


How can you hold that against her? She had no way of determining if a terrorist attack would happen during her trip to Asia. Get a grip.

----------


## namellac

The point being that for anybody who has worked with her (I haven't - but know people who have), she was ALL ABOUT the awards.   Don't know if she still is, but she used to put her name on just about EVERY story Channel 4 put out, just in case.

----------


## drum4no1

Lets see, Local TV is a low cost operation. Problem is they are investors not broadcasters.  They dont want to spend the money to do it right.  

They came in fired half the employess and are running the other half off.  

I expect big changes when contracts come up.  

btw 9 is close to an HD newscast.  

I dont want to blab too much , but there are private messages

----------


## namellac

> I dont want to blab too much , but there are private messages


OH do tell!

OR is it worth our time?

----------


## drumsncode

I had the good fortune of tuning into KFOR on Friday, June 27th to see KFOR's new anchor, Joleen Chaney.  There were no flies on this show!  This is the kind of anchor I've been hoping KFOR would hire.  She looks like she could compete in primetime with the other stations, and I believe David Payne mentioned that she'd been filling-in the previous evening.  Sorry I missed that.

Maybe some other wonderful changes are down the road for KFOR.  (And hey, just in time for sweeps!)

----------


## bethatasitmay

I believe the plan is - if Linda Cavanaugh retires they will put Meg Alexander in prime - but they need someone for the other prime shows.  I hope they look at someone like this new Joleen.  She's green - but word is she is a quick study.  The problem at 4 is - they are so short-staffed - all their anchors also have to report every day too.  That's a hard gig - not one many of the other anchors (aka Amy at 9) could pull off day after day.   That's why they're limited on who's on the anchor desk.  Truthfully, that seems to be the way it's going in news.  That means smarter women - but perhaps not as good-looking.  Like the Miss America contest.

----------


## jungllejane

KOCO is where its at!

----------


## bethatasitmay

Has anyone heard about the ratings debacle at Channel 4? Jobs threatened - people miserable for over a year because of sliding ratings.  Turns out - Nielsen wasn't counting the digital signals.   KFOR went from worst to first literally overnight.  Nielsen says the problem started in 2005!  Lost revenues and lost jobs may equal lawsuit.  I've heard the other stations are panicked too since much of the past ratings books were probably wrong.  A truly unbelievable situation! :Bright Idea:   :Bright Idea:

----------


## drumsncode

> Has anyone heard about the ratings debacle at Channel 4? Jobs threatened - people miserable for over a year because of sliding ratings.  Turns out - Nielsen wasn't counting the digital signals.   KFOR went from worst to first literally overnight.  Nielsen says the problem started in 2005!  Lost revenues and lost jobs may equal lawsuit.  I've heard the other stations are panicked too since much of the past ratings books were probably wrong.  A truly unbelievable situation!


Wow!  Someone is going to be in hot water at Nielsen.  

Do you have more specific details on the ratings, or maybe could someone who works at a station tell us more?  Inquiring minds want to know...  ;-)

----------


## westsidesooner

My only problem with KFOR news is that it usually isn't news anymore.  They have 5 and 1/2 hours of local news every weekday.  Probably closer to 6-6 1/2 if you throw in all the snipets during the Today show.  If you count all the NBC news/ Today show each wekday you have 9 and 1/2 hours of news.  But on the local news with over 5 hours of space to fill they either recap stories from days ago (sometimes word for word using the exact same script), spend 10-20 seconds before each commercial all day long telling you what they'll be telling you later, or just make their own news.  Some of the fluff they have on really isnt news. 

 As for the newscasters ages:  I'd much rather watch the news from someone who understands it than someone who looks "Hot" reading a script.  Some of the younger women (& guys) they have are absolutley clueless.  Try watching the new weather girll on ch 9.   :Dizzy:   she has no idea what shes talking about.  You people who want to see young  hotties doing the news need to watch mtv or nickeloden.

----------


## drum4no1

> Has anyone heard about the ratings debacle at Channel 4? Jobs threatened - people miserable for over a year because of sliding ratings.  Turns out - Nielsen wasn't counting the digital signals.   KFOR went from worst to first literally overnight.  Nielsen says the problem started in 2005!  Lost revenues and lost jobs may equal lawsuit.  I've heard the other stations are panicked too since much of the past ratings books were probably wrong.  A truly unbelievable situation!


I work there and this is the first I heard of it.   But thats the local tv way

----------


## Dana

Personally as long as I get the real news and not the made up version I don't care what kind of chair they are sitting in. During the May 3rd tornado I don't remember what kind of tie Gary England had on but I know we could depend on what he was saying. I don't care what channel my T.V. is on if they get on and say bad weather is coming I am changing it to Channel 9. That is because I want to listen to somebody I trust that will tell me when to run for cover. I feel the same way about the news. I have been watching a lot of 25 lately and don't know what their set looks like either. Since they were the only station in town that cared about the illegal kidnapping of my grandchild I have become pretty loyal. They got my story out when the other stations were too scared to touch it some went so far as to say they had lost the papers I left them. They all got it on the same day and not one of the big 3 even called me back. Channel 25 has already ran the story over 3 weeks ago.

----------


## okctvnewsguy

> I work there and this is the first I heard of it.   But thats the local tv way



I think this is going to end up being a HUGE mess!!!!

----------


## drumsncode

> I think this is going to end up being a HUGE mess!!!!


Tell us more!  Do you know if the same errors were made counting ratings for the other stations?  How do you think this might change the ratings picture?

----------


## drum4no1

I agree this may get ugly.  You got to consider that anchors contracts and ad rates are tied to the numbers.  As far as I know it only affects KFOR.  I won't say anymore

----------

